# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Здоровье, комфорт и эффективность: эргономичный дисплей от AOC учитывает потребности пользователя

## Labs

При выборе нового монитора большинство людей принимают во внимание 2 фактора. Так или иначе, мониторы последнего поколения предлагают широкий набор полезных характеристик: защита глаз, спины и шеи от перегрузок плюс просмотр в абсолютно новом качестве. Более того, мониторы последнего поколения способствуют как эффективности работы, так и комфорту. Принимая вызов всё более «технологичного» современного образа жизни, компания AOC очень серьезно относится к потребностям пользователей и гарантирует, что даже бюджетные модели дисплеев AOC обладают большинством важных характеристик.


*Улучшенная эргономика и забота о здоровье*
Обеспечив сотрудников мониторами с полезными эргономическими характеристиками,  работодатели помогают каждому из них проявить себя с лучшей стороны. Некоторые из этих характеристик способствуют повышению производительности и защите здоровья пользователя, снижая усталость и дискомфорт. Поэтому большинство дисплеев AOC универсальны с точки зрения эргономики. Так, пользователь может повернуть монитор на 90°и включить портретный режим. Кроме того, монитор в портретном режиме полезен при редактировании текста, так как вмещает текст бОльшей длины, тем самым уменьшает необходимое количество прокруток документов и таблиц.

Для того чтобы достичь оптимальных параметров просмотра, пользователь наклоняет монитор так, чтобы линия взгляда была наиболее приближена к перпендикуляру по отношению к поверхности экрана. А в случае командной работы, когда несколько пользователей одновременно смотрят на экран, настройки поворота позволят максимизировать четкость изображения/текста для всех.
Наконец, еще одна полезная функция для максимального комфорта и высокой производительности - индивидуальная регулировка высоты до 130 мм. Благодаря этому пользователи могут легко настроить монитор в соответствии с их ростом, рабочим местом или личными предпочтениями, что позволит избежать проблем со здоровьем, связанных с шеей, спиной и плечами.

Такие эргономические особенности монитора полезны при работе за стандартным столом. Рабочие места могут быть легко приспособлены к индивидуальным потребностям каждого пользователя. Кроме того, некоторые из характеристик особенно важны на работе для быстрой презентации материала коллегам или дома для показа фото и видео друзьям.


Еще одним весомым преимуществом является технология Anti-Blue Light в моделях мониторов AOC E2276VWM6 и E2476VWM6. Эта технология способствует сохранению здоровья глаз за счет уменьшения вредного синего света.


*Расширенные возможности просмотра*
Сегодня дисплеи оснащены передовыми технологиями для того, чтобы соответствовать как высоким стандартам профессиональных пользователей, так и требованиям непрофессиональных пользователей.


Разрешение Ultra HD (3840 x 2160) по количеству пикселей превосходят дисплеи с разрешением Full HD  в 4 раза. Как следствие, изображение как никогда детальное и естественное.


Не менее важное значение для плавного изображения играет время отклика. Чем оно короче, тем меньше размытости будут наблюдать пользователи. Длительное же время отклика может сделать детали расплывчатыми и изменить картинку до неузнаваемости. Идеальное время отклика составляет менее 5 мс. Дисплеи АОС, например, модель U2868PQU, идеально подходят для работы, просмотра видеоклипов или наслаждения динамическими играми. 


*Большие экраны для увеличения производительности*
Редакторы мультимедиа и аналитики фондового рынка знают о преимуществах мониторов с большими экранами. Мониторы с диагональю 28" и больше гарантируют, что прокрутка или переключения между окнами будут сведены к минимуму.


Для любителей кино и игр преимущества больших экранов говорят сами за себя. Так называемые "picture-in-picture" и "picture-by-picture" функции, а также инновационное ПО Screen+, которое позволяет разделить большой экран на четыри части и просматривать изображения одновременно из разных источников, в равной мере примечательны. Таким образом, чем больше экран, тем больше он подходит для многозадачности. Одним из примеров мониторов AOC, который сочетает в себе все упомянутые выше функции, является модель U3477PQU с наибольшей диагональю равной 34".


"Наши клиенты говорят, что эргономические характеристики, большой размер экрана и технологии для сохранения здоровья глаз создают отличные возможности для развлечения, способствуют росту производительности труда, а также снижают утомляемость и количество отсутствий по причине болезни. Однако необходимо, чтобы люди понимали различия между дисплеями. Иными словами, инвестиции в покупку мониторов AOC, обладающих хорошим соотношением цена-качество – это инвестиции в качество жизни», - говорит Томас Шаде, вице-президент региона EMEA в компании AOC.

----------

